# fed up now,



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

as I posted I had a toenail witlow a while ago I finally went to the dr last week to be told I had in fact an ingrowing toenail.
Well if you ve never seen one it doesn't look like you would imagine. So I went thru anaesthetic , 3 injections, and lifting the toenail out where it had embedded into the skin complete with steri/strips.
One week later the bandage is off, and its the bl***y same, thought it was beginning to hurt again, so now I have to have the TOENAIL REMOVED... eek. Will another one grow back in its place like your fingers ?? and will I be able to go straight back to work the same day, I know its just a toenail but I will be on my feet in the kitchen all day and everyday this week coming, anyone had a nail removed by dr ?? and what can I expect once the jab has worn off ? scared peaky.... 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Had one removed when I was at school, back in the dark ages.

Walked a mile and a half to the hospital, had it done and walked back to school. But men were men in those days, or a least boys were boys.

It's not so bad really, Alan.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I have mine ''treated'' every six/eight weeks by a Private Chiropodist. She cuts down the the side of the nail with a scalpel then pulls the sliver of nail out with the 'pointy bit' which was 'ingrowing' and causing the pain. 8O 8O 

A light dressing and no further problem. She also cuts all my nails and files them so they don't grow thick, removeds dead skin/hard skin and moisturises. result pretty pair of feet. £26.

The alternative 'permanent' solution by NHS is what is suggested for you. Iwas told they 'poison' the nail bed and its not fun and not an instant recovery.

Good luck

Margaret

ps you have to be brave for a few seconds while the cutting takes place 8O :x


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Through running lots and lots and lots of miles a couple of my toenails are a mess and I had one of them surgically removed about 30 years ago with the result being that it regrows deformed and I remove it myself about every 6 months.
Squeezing my toe HARD until it turns white I gently pull the nail off and a couple of days later I then remove the beginning of the next nail that is waiting to appear, cunning these nails :lol: 
When the nail is off and the empty space is a little pink I call it my Eskimo Baby :lol: 
Norman.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

8O :


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Ugh!!

Too much information 8O 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

My nephew had his done and had to wear flip flops for a couple of weeks as the toes were sore and quite heavily bandaged so I suppose it depends what you have to wear on your feet for work?
James


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Tucano said:


> Through running lots and lots and lots of miles a couple of my toenails are a mess and I had one of them surgically removed about 30 years ago with the result being that it regrows deformed and I remove it myself about every 6 months.
> Squeezing my toe HARD until it turns white I gently pull the nail off and a couple of days later I then remove the beginning of the next nail that is waiting to appear, cunning these nails :lol:
> When the nail is off and the empty space is a little pink I call it my Eskimo Baby :lol:
> Norman.


I used to run mega distances back in the day, would often get bruised toes and the nails would turn black and eventually come off. As soon as they dropped off you could see the next one forming. I think I have a picture somewhere of my 'pretty' feet whilst running the Pennine Way, I'll try and dig it out 

PS Man up Peaky, there's far worse ailments about than a sore toe!
:wink:


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi,
The op never worked for me, mine where removed in 1955 by a surgeon called behind his back "the Butcher" (mother was a former nurse there) he not only removed the 2 big toe nails he redesigned the shape of my big toes cutting the flesh of on the outside at the base of the nail at a triangular angle to the top removing an approximate 25mm triangle on the inside side of the toe he removed about 6mm to form a bull nose corner I think he was having a fun day as both toes are identical.

The worst was to come as before the stitches were due for removal one toe turned septic, I went to see him, he said nothing gave me no injection picked up a scalpel and cut open the offending toe and cut out a blackish lump of flesh and asked me why I was sweating so much ( it was snowing outside and no central heating there) then sowed me back up.

They have dropped of regular ever since the latest was last week and as I have never worn socks for the last 4 years I cannot find it.

As ernieboy points out we may have been a bit different back then, I started work in a heavy engineering factory and used to draw from the storeman a 2inch wide bastard file (very rough finish) which I took home for my grandfather who lived with us who would sit in his chair in the livingroom and file his big toe nails.

Happy days back then.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

I am amazed the word beginning with the letter B has been erased it was the official word for that particular type of file.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG 8O


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, yes I know its just a toe and yes I will man up and have it done but was just wondering what the aftermarth was as I am working 6 days this week with a split shift too, did nt want the nail off and have to work in hot sweaty kitchen 2hours later !! thinking of infection too as its always 100 plus degrees in the kitchen .


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

bob23 said:


> I am amazed the word beginning with the letter B has been erased it was the official word for that particular type of file.


 errr did I miss something ????


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I think Bob23 would have originally put "Bastard" and I assume it has been "bowdlerised" and the asterisks substituted

I must admit I thought he had done that himself until I read his subsequent post

As he says this is the correct name for a file with a particular "texture"

This from Wiki

_Files come in a wide variety of materials, sizes, shapes, cuts, and tooth configurations. The cross-section of a file can be flat, round, half-round, triangular, square, knife edge or of a more specialized shape. There is no unitary international standard for file nomenclature; however, there are many generally accepted names for certain kinds of files.
The cut of the file refers to how fine its teeth are. They are defined as (from roughest to smoothest): rough, middle, bastard, second cut, smooth, and dead smooth. A single-cut file has one set of parallel teeth while a cross-cut or double-cut file has a second set of cuts forming diamond teeth.[1] In Swiss-pattern files the teeth are cut at a shallower angle, and are graded by number, with a number 1 file being coarser than a number 2, etc. Most files have teeth on all faces, but some specialty flat files have teeth on only one face or one edge, so that the user can come right up to another edge without damaging the finish on it_.

Cheers

Dave

Hmm I see I have been edited too

The word is [email protected] (Hah - gotcha!! ) 8)


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

S****horpe

Thought I'd try that to see if it gets through

It does 8) 

What about ooohyabastard - a well known Scottish exclamation when you hit your toe nail with a hammer

Yep - that's OK too 8) 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I ingrowing toenails are a *ugger, I have them too. They are the result of inheritance - you've inherited the toes of one ancestor, and the nails of another, and they don't fit! It's the same as overcrowded teeth - big teeth from one ancestor, small palate from another.

Removing the nail may relieve the problem in the short term, and will certainly make it easier to deal with any infection, but unless the the part of the nail bed that produces the nail is killed off, the new nail will also ingrow, and cutting down the inside of the nail just encourages the new nail to grow even quicker there.

I don't know why surgeons don't kill off the part of the nail bed that causes the trouble, you'd think they could do it with lasers or something. But it seems that they don't, and the problem always comes back.

Best bet is always to cut the offending nail in a U or even a V shape, so it's longer at the sides than it is in the middle. That way, the nail attempts to grow together in the middle, which relieves pressure at the sides.

I think many people here have been trying to scare you. You may have some pain after the toenailhas been removed, but it won't be as bad as the pain of an ingrowing toenail, especially an infected one.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

See my previous post  Its well worth having it done and all nails properly cut every 6-8 weeks. just a brief clenching of teeth then all done  

of course its not easy to get to my toe nails at my age/physique :lol: :lol:


----------

